# NE England Cockapoo breeder



## Thewper (Aug 23, 2012)

I've searched through this site and although I've found posts from NE Cockapoo owners, there doesn't appear to be any mention of reputable breeders from our region. I'm after a miniature/eng work and there are breeders in Durham which Ive found on breeders online and they would be the right sort of distance for me for it to be feasible to make multiple visits but does anyone have any experience of them? i.e Coldstream Hounds or any other?


----------

